# Remington .223 and .224 query



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

Can someone clear this up for me? Is Remingtron.223 the same as .224? 
Also, is the 224 the same as 5.56. I have never seen the .224 and the fellow I was going to buy some from says the .223, .224 and the 5.56 are all the same?? Doesn't sound right to me. I want to reload some bullets for my AR15, just for the fun of reloading and became sorely confused.
Thanks.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

if you were to pull the bullet out of a .223 remington the actual diameter would be .224 if that make sense.


----------



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

That makes about as much sense ans anything else I am discovering 20 years after I quit reloading. I never had any problems getting whatever I wanted to reload,but now I am having a hard time finding anything I appreciate the reply and will struggle on.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The bullet diameter for the .223 Rem and the 5.56 nato round are both .224".

The actual factory loaded ammo is different. Here is a link that will explain the differences.
http://www.thegunzone.com/556v223.html

Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.


----------



## Richard686 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, I gleened a lot of information from thie website you gave me. I appreciate it. Even more helpful was the propellant info in the links.


----------

